# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #10320 Κομβος KANTILI (Κάτω Πατήσια) (THANATOS Corporation)

## thanatos

Ο κομβος Kantili #10320 βρίσκεται στην περιοχή Κάτω Πατησίων με πολύ κόσμο γύρω γύρω.
Ανοικει στη συνομοσπονδία του ΤΗΑΝΑΤΟS όποτε καταλαβαίνετε τα σχόλια του στυλ....."Το καντίλι μου μέσα....." κλπ απαγορεύονται.

Οκ τέρμα η πλάκα.....

Τη Κυριακή θα αρχίσουμε με μερικά λινκάκια (Α) εφ όσον αυτά είναι εφικτά από τους γύρω γύρω συναδέλφους.

Εξοπλισμός θα αγοραστεί το Σαββατο από τη συνάντηση στο γνωστό καφέ.
Πιατα και λοιπά σερβιτσια θα αγοραστούν το Σαββατο πρωί.

Για περάστε πλούσια δώρα!!!!!!

PS -THANATOS:O δικός μου κόμβος γεμισε .Να αρχισουμε κανέναν άλλον τώρα.

----------


## xaotikos

χαχαχ μ'αρέσουν τα ονόματα που διαλέγεις πάντως. Αισιόδοξα  ::

----------


## ntrits

Παιδία ότι βοήθεια θέλετε εδώ είμαι...

Ειμαι δίπλα στον #10320. (Ithaca-1 #9486)

Το γνωστό καφέ ποιό έιναι?

----------


## thanatos

> Παιδία ότι βοήθεια θέλετε εδώ είμαι...
> 
> Ειμαι δίπλα στον #10320. (Ithaca-1 #9486)
> 
> Το γνωστό καφέ ποιό έιναι?


Ενα λινκακι σε Α θέλουμε.

Το καφέ είναι το γνωστό "Καφέ γωνια" στους αμπελοκηπους.
Βλέπε εβδομαδιαία ποστς του NGIA

----------


## ntrits

Και linkακι έχουμε!!!

Βάλτε καμιά φωτο από την ταράτσα σας η δωστε κανα τηλέφωνο με ΠΜ να βρεθούμε να δούμε.

----------


## dti

> χαχαχ μ'αρέσουν τα ονόματα που διαλέγεις πάντως. Αισιόδοξα


Το πιο "καλό" αυτής της κατηγορίας ssid που είδα είναι ένα που ανίχνευσε ο jungle traveller και περιλαμαβάνεται στο τελευταίο scan του: "necrophagist" ή κάτι τέτοιο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## thanatos

> Και linkακι έχουμε!!!
> 
> Βάλτε καμιά φωτο από την ταράτσα σας η δωστε κανα τηλέφωνο με ΠΜ να βρεθούμε να δούμε.


Σαββατο θα έχουμε ταρατσαδα!!!!!
Υπομονή .(εγώ δεν εχω πάντως) LoL

----------


## badge

Μήπως να κάναμε μια δοκιμή μεταξύ μας; Έχω μια grid προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, η οπτική είναι καθαρή, νομίζω θα βγαίνει.

Εφόσον υπάρχει επιθυμία, pm or voip.

----------


## thanatos

η κατάσταση είναι στασιμη.
Δεν προβλεπεται κατι νεο τους επόμενους μήνες του καλοκαιριού.
Ευχαριστούμε παντως για την ενημέρωση και για την πρόθεση.

----------

